# Other Pets > Birds >  Amazons

## Clyde Frog

I have an Magna Double Yellow Headed Amazon named Sam and I was curious how many others have Amazons? He can be a brat sometimes and likes to tell me to get the mail when he wants to be left alone.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Gonna get a little poll going.

----------


## Shadera

I've got a Guatemalan blue crown mealy.  Nia is 7 years old, and a joy to have.  She's sweet, gentle, and funny.  When she came to us she had no tail or wing feathers, and her entire chest was plucked and barbered down to her down.  She's now fully feathered and beautiful.  She adores fruit, especially bananas and strawberries.





I also have 2 of the amazon's close cousins, pionus.  I've got a maximilian's and a bronzewing.  All the fun and that glorious 'zon perfume, but not as much 'tude.

----------


## blackcrystal22

I used to have a Yellow Naped Amazon. :]

He had quite an attitude, and talking ability.

You should have more options in the poll, because I can't say yes or no.   :Sad:

----------


## Purrrfect9

We've rescued and recently found a new home for our Scarlet Macaw Beauty. We're not sure how old she is, but she's not very people friendly. She's going to a nice aviary where she will be able to 'free fly' and be able to live the life of luxury! lol. You can tell her grumpiness in the pic. The people who had her must have abused her with a broom, because she's terrified and shrieks whenever she see's one.

 a female cocatoo named Precious that's 7 years old. She was also a rescue. 4 little children helped to raise her, but they couldn't take care of her any more. she's a sweetheart and will let you flip her on her back and hold her like a baby.


And finally we have Duke, a male Eclectus that's 7 years old. He's my baby, and will sing/talk/give me 'kisses' whenever I'm around.

----------


## SnakeCharmed

Beautiful birds! I have a red lored Amazon named Cracker... Actually, we call her "Woo" since when we walk into the room, she yells "WOOO!!" She's almost 30 years old. TONS of personality. 
At times I wish she would have been left in the wild, since red loreds are threatened (I think that's their status still). But, she's been in captivity since she was very young, so I spoil her to death. She too likes to be held on her back, like a baby.  :Razz:

----------


## wmanning

PRETTY BIRDS everyone!!
I used to have a parakeet, but i got her from a Petsmart and I think she had an internal illness. I loved her alot! One nigh she was eating when I went to bed and when I woke up she was dead in her food bowl.  :Sad: 
I decided birds weren't for me..

----------


## Clyde Frog

WOW!! That Macaw is a baby and soooo cute <3.
Our Amazon is about 15 now. We think he was caught in the wild. He isn't banded. We got him from an older woman who couldn't take care of him due to her age. We think someone was afraid of getting caught with him because he isn't banded so she took him him. 

She left him in the dark basement and only went down once a week to change his food and water. She kept another bird on top of him as well so he has some weird behaviors. He hates people lol. My dad is the only one who can touch him. He's gotten me good a couple times. He charges my sister! He doesn't try to snap at my mom if she has just cooked but if she hasn't, he wants nothing to do with her. Maybe he hates women because of the lady we rescued him from. 

Near stitches a few times but I'll keep trying to coax him to trust me. Gotta build that trust some how!

----------


## OhBalls

This is Desi.  Mexican Red Headed Amazon.  She is a complete sweetheart and absolutely *demands* her attention

----------


## TheBigBadWolf

I have a pigeon, named Gambit, an African Gray named Alexandra and 5 finches.  :Smile:

----------


## Gixxermike750

I want an african grey but I'm sure how they would act around snakes.

----------


## Elise.m

> I want an african grey but I'm sure how they would act around snakes.


They're all different, but the place where I volunteer has a Congo African Grey and she's fine around the snakes. I think she was raised around them though. She's a sweetie, I'm typically nervous around birds and I'll pick her up and even let her nibble on my hand.

----------


## rabernet

I have a Nugget, Nugget, Chicken Nugget......aka Lutino Lovebird. LOVE her! 



She started plucking herself in June and started looking pretty raggedy. Talked to a lovebird breeder (True Love Aviary) to get some ideas - she really was too young to be doing it hormonally, and I changed her to a diet that they suggested (she was a seed ADDICT - and turned her nose up to much else), and she's starting to grow back her feathers now. She gets her "dry" food at bedtime, and a cooked meal when I get home from work. Her bedtime food lasts her JUST about until I get home, and then she's ready to chow down on her Beak Appetit (which has been discontinued, but I bought enough to feed a single love bird for years! LOL). 

I also make a "birdie bread" for her as well.

----------


## Shadera

Cute lil nugget.  The TLA folks are real nice, I met them at a forum get together a couple years ago.

As far as birds and snakes together, as long as you're not letting them interact (and you shouldn't be), everything should be fine.  My birds don't even really know I have snakes, that's how often I have them around one another.

----------


## Courtney281

Ok so this is my bird Dr. Jones (yes as in Indiana Jones)


This is my boyfriends bird Bailey. We walked out of the kitchen for s SECOND and we came back to this scene...


Wel also have 2 rose breasted cockatoos and an aviary full of cockatiels, parakeets and button quial. As you can see, the umbrellas are the jokers of our family  :Smile:

----------


## DragonBallz

I used to have a Blue Front Amazon.
Currently, I have a Hahns Macaw and a Pineapple Green Cheek Conure.

Cosmo, Hahns:


Tikki, Pineapple GCC:

----------


## mrodgers73

I have 4 year old maths double yellow headed amazon named april. She has a wonderful personality and a joy to our family.  I also have a 26 year old blue and gold macaw named Tm that I have had since he was a hatchling. Love my birds and don't know if life would be complete without them.

----------


## Shadows Valkyrie

*I don't own an Amazon YET but I'd love to one day. Right now I have 2 Blue & Gold Macaws, 2 Parrotlets, 1 Lineolated Parakeet and 1 Senegal Parrot.*

----------


## Michelle.C

Our Maui Sunset Macaw, Kiwi.


She's a handful, but I love her to death.  :Smile:

----------

